# [SOLVED] VB Editor works but ALT F11 doesn't - Word 2000



## tweaking (Mar 21, 2009)

After years of using ALT F11 to run the VB Editor in Word 2000, nothing happens when I use that shortcut. I have to open the VB Editor through Tools / Macros and select the macro and then Edit. How can I get ALT F11 to work again? 

Thank you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: VB Editor works but ALT F11 doesn't - Word 2000*

Try ALT F11 in Excell. If it doesn't work there either, it's a keyboard problem. If it does, we can check other things.


----------



## tweaking (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: VB Editor works but ALT F11 doesn't - Word 2000*

Nope, 
ALT F11 doesn't work in Excel 2000 either, so as you recommended I tried another keyboard, and all was well. Funny F11 doesn't seem to be a key I use more than once a month, I wouldn't have expected that to be the first key that went out. I guess there's no way to fix the key is there, since I like the keyboard and Microsoft doesn't make this kind anymore?

Thank you for solving my problem.


----------

